

Show HN: Typewriter, a text editor with no features - dmerfield
http://llllll.li/typewriter/

======
wildermuthn
Hi David. This is a cool app. I'm hesitant to download and run it on my
computer, as the domain name is pretty funky, and there's not a whole lot of
explanation about it. But I like the idea. Have you tried out my typewriter-
ish web-app — first draft?
[http://beta.firstdraft.io](http://beta.firstdraft.io). Let me know what you
think, and whether you'd like to collaborate. I've got a good start.

~~~
hk__2
In fact the whole app concept is already in the web page, try typing in the
demo.

